# New from Maryland



## Trish (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi, 
One of the members here mentioned this board on our greyhound board and I had to come join. My husband and I live in Maryland. We have 3 greyhounds, 3 guinea pigs, a rabbit and currently 13 cats. We rescued a mama cat and 4 of her ittens from under my in-laws deck a few weeks ago. 2 of the kitten might be going to live with my sister-in-law but mom and 2 kittens are staying with us. You can see all of our critters on my husbands website. It's http://www.thomasneary.com. Look forward to chatting with you all.

Trish Neary


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Trish - it is great to have you here!
You have got a lot of pets - must be challenging and rewarding at the same time!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, you have more than a handful of pets with you! Hehehe I bet you have many many stories...anyways, Welcome! :lol:


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi Trish! I'm glad you made it over from GT! Looking forward to seeing your kitty pics.


----------

